

Hide your staging environment from Google (in Rails) - grk
https://shellycloud.com/blog/2013/11/hide-your-staging-environment-from-google

======
generalpf
I'd never considered that someone might make their staging environment
publicly accessible. At the various places I've worked, we've always
accomplished that using internal DNS and firewalls. From the inside it looks
like a real site.

I guess if you're gonna do some freaky A/B testing this might be a good idea.
I dunno, though... it really depends where vulnerability testing occurs in
your lifecycle (before, during or after staging).

EDIT: Right, you might make it accessible to the outside world to leverage
cloud-based vulnerability-assessment or load-testing tools. All good then.

~~~
frankosaurus
Generally, I agree.

I worked on one website where we made a pre-prod version public but restricted
by IP. We had a load test vendor (whose IPs were whitelisted) hammer the site
from locations worldwide. This let us compare latency from, say, APAC vs EMEA.

------
recursive
This seems to be for rails only.

~~~
grk
You're right, I edited the title to mention that.

